# Bipolar or Dipolar? Which is Better?



## acommonsoul (Jan 30, 2008)

I currently have DefTech BP2x bipolar surrounds and they sound great. My question is which sounds better bipolar or dipolar? Also what is the difference as far as the different technology and how they work?


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I think the difference between the two is that the speakers are wired either in phase (Bi-polar) or out of phase (Di-polar).

Also, as a pure generality, I think the sonic difference is:

Di-polar create a more open space of sound without the listener being able to pinpoint the source of the sound.
Bi-polar have greater sound output and response at the cost of the sonic immersion described above.


JCD


----------

